# How wide should I set them?



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

My pick on my inline massey is 77" wide. Going to have the guys set my new tractor wheels where I want them. If I go wide enough to us my entire pickup on my baler my total outside to outside width will be around, 10' lol that seems extremely wide. Also will be using it it pull my h7230 discbine and I'm not sure if it will swing out that far to get where I'm not running over the crop.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

How wide do you like to rake your swath?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have mine set just about as wide as they'll go.

My thinking is I want the stability on hill sides. Several guys around here have tipped their tractors on hillsides when they dropped down hill side wheel into a groundhog hole or wash out.

I pull a 7230 as well. I run with the gates wide open to get as wide of a windrow as possible. My outside tractor wheels just graze the previous windrow on hillsides because good ol' gravity will want to drift the windrow downhill.

Ralph


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well right now I rake my windrows narrow, I think I'm just gonna tell them to leave them where there at and move them myself if they need to go wider. I've been happy with my previous set up pretty good


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I run the wheel tread on my 5610 at 6' on center! works well for me!

3910 is at 5' on center & 5610-2 at 68".


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

If your fields are not square a couple extra inches to keep the windrow centered while turning is a godsend. I hate driving on the hay around a curve.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Redbaler said:


> If your fields are not square a couple extra inches to keep the windrow centered while turning is a godsend. I hate driving on the hay around a curve.


You beat me to it! i was also going to point out the "extra bit of pickup room" for when you are making turns or even slight bends in a windrow. Having a little bit of extra pickup room on the outside also helps to make sure you get all the hay in and don't leave little wisps of hay scattered around. I would try and set the tires to match the swath you are putting down with your mower so that you aren't running over the freshly mowed hay as much. You can adjust the windrow width with the raking, but if your area is like mine, you probably want the mower laying it as wide as possible.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I run my mowing tractor and baling tractor as wide as the front allows, I go anymore and the inner tube will fall out of the outer. Never really measured the inside from sidewall to sidewall, but is slightly wider than the x-tra sweep on my baler.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Mlappin that's what I Decided to do. The fronts will go out 60" inside to inside so I'm gonna have the backs set to match 
the fronts


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Out of curiosity I measured mine, 78" inside sidewall to sidewall.


----------

